# How Do I add more Recording space to Tivo



## c monkey (Jan 5, 2006)

I have 2 Tivo series two boxes and I want to add more space for recording. How do I do that and where can I purchase extra memory?


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

See the "upgrade forum" here.

And google "hinsdale HOWTO". It used to be a stick near the top of that forum, but he's not an advertiser here so it was yanked.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Also look at the Weaknees sticky in that forum.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

SteelersFan said:


> Also look at the Weaknees sticky in that forum.


I never liked them, prices anyway. But upgrade stuff is easy for me, it isn't for everyone.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

ThreeSoFar said:


> I never liked them, prices anyway. But upgrade stuff is easy for me, it isn't for everyone.


They are a bit expensive for a preformatted HD, but their interactive instructions for formatting a HD yourself are pretty easy, IMO.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

SteelersFan said:


> They are a bit expensive for a preformatted HD, but their interactive instructions for formatting a HD yourself are pretty easy, IMO.


Yeah, probably they're good. But I had it down pat via Hinsdale's HOWTO before they even had the web thingy.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

ThreeSoFar said:


> I never liked them, prices anyway. But upgrade stuff is easy for me, it isn't for everyone.


I got a bracket and fan combo from them. A bit pricey, but it was rock solid, and a piece of cake to install.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Mr. Soze said:


> I got a bracket and fan combo from them. A bit pricey, but it was rock solid, and a piece of cake to install.


That was a niche product that it was nice someone provided. I wouldn't even call the brackets pricey--certainly cheaper than I could have milled one out myself.

But long ago (even when drives were small enough to perhaps warrant it), I decided to stick to one drive per TiVo. Since we have standalones and watch a lot of TV, we needed to resolve conflicts with multiple subscribed TiVos, so one drive per has always been plenty.


----------

